# Syringe issue



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

Hi everyone, so Charlie still isn't eating on her own so I've been syringe feeding. She takes her medicine fine but by the time I get the food she's done so it's a struggle I usually get whatever I can in. I'm curious as to how much needs to get into her system for her to gain weight or at least maintain her current weight. I'm having a hard time but I know I'm not getting enough in, she's so difficult


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She needs to eat at least about 12 mls per day and preferably more.

What size syringe do you use? I usually train hedgie to syringe feeding with a 1ml syringe as it is small, less threatening and easier to handle until hedgie catches on. I find that often hedgie will eat that 1ml of food and then when I stop to refill or exchange the syringe for a full one, they have lost their momentum and think they are done eating. I like to use a 10 ml toddler syringe because I can keep the syringe at their mouth without needing to refill and for many hedgehogs, not having to stop to refill means they will eat more.

Sometimes they need to be convinced to eat more but if they don't eat much at a sitting, then they need to be fed more frequently. One rule of thumb is if they eat 1 ml, then they need it again in a hour. Two mls, 2 hours etc.

Have her meds in one syringe and have another filled with food so you can immediately give her the food. If she doesn't think she wants it, gently convince her. Have you tried leaving food in her bed with her? Often if food is right there, it entices them to eat a bit on their own.

She had her first dose of meds on Thursday if I remember correctly? So that means today's will be 5 days. Are you seeing any improvement or do you feel she is getting worse or the same? Was she accepting the syringed food better at the beginning or now? What food are you syringing? Perhaps she doesn't like it. What meds is she on?

I have had good luck with Clinicare liquid diet. http://www.abbottanimalhealth.com/v...cts/nutritionals/clinicare-canine-feline.html It's available at the vets. She might like it.


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

Wow good memory! Yes her first dose was Thursday night, she's better with the syringe now I think because she knows what it is. She will still fight though. I use a 1ml syringe, I feed her blueberry baby food cause she hates the chicken, planning on getting her a/d formula I've heard people use that often. Her meds are strawberry flavoured so maybe I can try strawberry baby food? I've tried leaving food in bed, tried leaving options for her tried putting it on her wheel but nothing she drinks right after she eats so maybe she's trying to get the taste out of her mouth


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

Actually I just went down there to see her and she was pissy but I saw bits of her kibble looks like she chewed it and spit some crumbs out. And she came out and picked up a piece of watermelon, chewed a tiny bit then put it down. That seems like a good sign, kinda wish it was something more nutritious then water melon but at least she's trying right


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

i used the A/D wet food, it is fantastic to syringe feed as it is nice and wet. You need to try to get 12 to 16 ml into her in order to stimulate her appetite and get her to eat on her own. Keep leaving food out for her to eat at night and when she is going great guns on that then you can wean her off of the syringe feedings.
Put some of the A/D food out with the regular food at night time and see if it helps encourage her to eat on her own. I agree with Nancy and it was on this forum where I learned all the tricks we used for our Penny who was very sick. We also used to wrap her up like a burrito in a fleece so it made it more difficult for her to struggle, and she actually didnt mind it. Good luck and keep going!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I wonder if she's having difficulty chewing her food. Have you tried dampened kibble or canned food. 

She may like a canned cat food or kitten food better than fruit and also it would be better for her. A/D is what many use for syringing but you can use any canned food. You would have to put it through a fine sieve. When I strain food, I put it through the sieve a couple of times and then suck it up into the syringe and back out to make certain it will go through the syringe. I usually get a whole can ready to syringe and then keep it in the fridge.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I always used A/D for syringe feeding and it worked well (and my hedgehogs like it). I would feed mine as much as they would eat at one sitting and then feed them again later in the day. 
I would also leave some A/D in a dish to try and get them to eat on their own.
Has the vet checked her mouth and teeth? If she has a sore tooth if can make it difficult to eat- can't remember if I asked you that already.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You can also try some scrambled egg.


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

She checked her teeth and gums and they seemed to be fine, I'm hoping she's right. I'm gonna get some wet food and try that. And I think I'm gonna try to ground up her kibble into smaller bits and see how she does. My boyfriend brought over this puréed mix of broccoli and sweet potatoes and she licked some of it off the tray. Nancy I think you made a good call on the blueberries it doesn't seem like she really likes the taste. We did alright syringe feeding just now, got almost 4ml in! I know that's tiny but it was a huge step for us, she was tired after. I really appreciate everyone's help and time, it does mean a lot. I love her very much even though she hasn't been with me too long she's very important to me


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

A stinky canned kitten food will entice her more than veggies or fruit and they like it when it is just slightly warm. 

My Parker came to me very ill with an intestinal infection. His owner was wonderful and he was very well cared for, but the first round of antibiotics did not help and he would not eat for her and she was afraid of loosing him. He was a really sick little guy and even after his fecals showed he was better, he still would not eat on his own. I syringe fed him for 4 months. He ate and liked A/D and Clinicare when syringed but would not eat it on his own. I tried almost every type of canned food there was with no luck. Finally I tried Hills Ideal Balance Natural chicken and Brown Rice canned kitten food. He gobbled it right up and soon after transitioned onto the kibble. I don't know if this was finally a food he liked, or if his little tummy took that long to feel like eating on his own. Whatever it was, the Hills worked. It might be worth a try.


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

Hey guys so I went and got some canned food today.(but Nancy I couldn't find the hills food like you mentioned  ) So I got a few kinds I just would like to know if these are hedgie approved before I let her have a go at them. So the first is Blue wilderness high protein grain free turkey formula (I also noticed it had flaxseed oil, would help with her ears yes?) protein:10% fat:9% the second is Weruva grandmas chicken soup with pumpkin flavour. Protein: only 8% fat:1.2% and third is chicken soup for the soul kitten formula. Protein: 11% fat:5.5%. So any opinions on the best one to try first? Any I should chuck? I was kinda just picking flavours on the higher priced section that had meat as the first ingredient. Her dry kibble has 35% protein and 9% fat so I was confused and I forgot my phone so I couldn't ask you guys! so yeah any opinions are very appreciated if they're all no good I don't have a problem going back out and trying again


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

So today I blended every food I have for her and froze a lot of it. She licked some of the spilt turkey food off the table  I was so proud! And her poops aren't liquid anymore, woot woot! And a celebration shot for me! :lol:


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Yay!!!!!! Well done!


----------

